# Reality vs Fantasy



## kiddo (Oct 28, 2006)

Reality...







Fantasy...







There is a pen in there somewhere...


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 28, 2006)

Whether reality or fantasy, I see a whole lot of caqsing pens with their own display holder.  Did you happen to do this, in another life?  Say, sometime around 65-76 in a small country in SE Asia?


----------



## airrat (Oct 28, 2006)

nice photoshop,  forgot to remove the experimental behind the door. []


----------



## kiddo (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />nice photoshop,  forgot to remove the experimental behind the door. []



Oops... forgot landing skid too...


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------

